# SHELL - AWK Frage



## Papenburger (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

folgendes Problem habe ich:

Ich habe einen String (abcd efg hij klmn) und möchte diesen mit AWK nach Leerzeichen in ein Array aufsplitten.

Den AWK-Befehl habe ich bereits gefunden, nur wie schreibe ich das nun jeweils in ein Array-Element?



> VARIABLE=`echo $VALUE | awk '{print $0}'`



Da schreibt er den ganzen String in VARIABLE rein....

Wer kann mir da weiter helfen?


----------



## deepthroat (5. Mai 2009)

Hi.


```
VAR=( $VALUE )
```
Gruß


----------



## Papenburger (5. Mai 2009)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Hi.
> 
> *bash Code: *
> 
> ...



Der speichert dann aber nur den ersten Teil in VAR und den zweiten Teil kann ich dann nicht aufrufen...

Beispiel wie ich das haben möchte:
VARIABLE[0] = abcd
VARIABLE[1] = efg
VARIABLE[2] = hij
VARIABLE[3] = klmn

Also sowas soll da im Endeffekt raus kommen...


----------



## deepthroat (5. Mai 2009)

Papenburger hat gesagt.:


> Der speichert dann aber nur den ersten Teil in VAR und den zweiten Teil kann ich dann nicht aufrufen...


Vielleicht hättest du mal das Handbuch lesen sollen?! ;-]

```
echo ${VAR[0]}
echo ${VAR[1]}
```
Gruß


----------

